# need a reasonable price



## cameramike (Jan 8, 2008)

So, i was contacted today by someone planning a valentines dance. They want me to do couples and group shots the party would be from 7pm-12am, I'm unsure how long I would stay but I need an idea on pricing. I know you're going to say "what do you think is fair" or "how much would you pay" but they are the one picking me. Also they said "you may charge what ever you want" now i would love a few grand but let's be reasonable. 

I'm still trying to sort out a few things with them so could i get a few ideas on a labor cost for the photos. a per hour that I'm physically at the event taking photos and then a fee for editing. The thing i am trying to sort is they want me to have prints for the guests as they leave. This means i would have to bring a computer and along with a printer and then have to do fast limited editing and printing. I informed her that if i do it this way i will charge much more seeing as i will supply the printer, the ink, and the paper.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 8, 2008)

Actual cost of prints (add up EVERYTHING! No matter how small, shipping anything to you, lab cost, packaging to the client, everything) and multiply by 5.5. I charge bands a $125 fee for 2 hours of shooting. That is sort of my baseline, $75 1 hour $125 2 hours. Then add your prints delivered and you have a fair price that will make you a decent wage.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks, would you suggest i only offer like 3 print sizes? if so what sizes 4x6 8x10 and what a smaller? I don't want to be to ridiculously priced manly because this will be my first "pro" job, i have been paid before for photographing but that was my friend's band not an event like this. Also should I do something like 80$ an hour which will include ONE print for each client and then they can purchase extras and they'll pay me direct? 

any more help or advice is GREATLY appreciated. I have a canon XTI 50mm 1.8 and my stock lens, i'm thinking about renting either another XTI or spend a little more and rent a 40D that way i can quickly swap what lens I'm using, and just incase something happens.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 8, 2008)

rethinking, should i maybe have the prints mailed to me, then spend the little bit of extra to mail them out my self that way i can be sure they are how i want them to look?


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 9, 2008)

Depends on how well you know your printer.  I know my local printer, and I have calibrated my equipment in a way that when I print to them I know the pics are going to be perfect.  If you are unsure, you may either want to calibrate your stuff or have it sent to you for review.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 9, 2008)

alright ya i think i may get a few test prints and then calibrate that way so i can get the best shots possible. i talked to my father and he said at this type of event (and where it is) that 10 tables of 10 (totally 100 people) would be considered small, which means i'm going to have my work cut out for me PLUS he said group shots taken at the table are very common. So i'm defintly thinking of renting a canon 40d and a 35mm lens so i can get the large group shots with out having to step on people's toes.


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

I charge $200 minimum for onsite + 99 cents for each photo they keep. 

People like that idea cause they assume that they won't pay for anything they don't like. Then they end up wanting all 800 photos. 

I give bulk discounts (over 1K photos are 89 cents) and get around $600 - $1,000 for an onsite.


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

(it helps to bring someone along with a second camera, or bigger events, 4 people)


----------



## cameramike (Jan 9, 2008)

i may see if my friend will be interested to help me out with more of the "paper work" side of things, I dont really have anyone i trust enough that i know well enough that is good enough with a camera (not saying i am great, its just i know how i work). I'm thinking of only doing packages for the prints IE you cant buy just one 8x10 you would have to buy a 4x6 and an 8x10.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 9, 2008)

I would be less worried about the camera and more worried about the lighting situation. Remember it will be pitch black outdoors (obviously), and the dancing area will likely be quite dark. You may need to rent two studio lights as well


----------



## cameramike (Jan 9, 2008)

well it will be indoors (brr would be quite cold if it was outside). If there is room for a "portrait" setup i will be able to borrow studio flashes from my school, i will have a sunpak 383 mounted to my camera no matter what.

One other thing, how do i go about model releases? pretty much if any of these should come out good enough that i want to have the power to put them on my site how do i go about it, do i have EVERY couple sign one? Or in the contract i write up and have the coordinator sign should i state it?


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 9, 2008)

I would still seriously look into getting two studio flashes. I recently did some portraits at the end of a wedding in what is probably quite similar lighting situations using only a 580EX (it was international so... I didn't have my studio flash with me.. otherwise I would have used it) and my settings were ISO 800 f/5.6 1/20s. YIKES.

Can you put them up on a password protected portion of your site?


----------



## cameramike (Jan 9, 2008)

i would have to look into how to add a password protected portion, and yes i would be willing to do that, i was thinking of doing that just not sure how i would go about telling each couple to look at. 

any advice ANYONE has about any aspect of this give it to me  thanks guys you are the best


----------



## cameramike (Jan 9, 2008)

also with the flashes, i would RATHER use two studio, just not sure how much room i'm going to have, trust me i will take your advice


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

Actually, this hits right where I was thinking- I'm a web developer first, photographer second.

See this thread:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107049


----------



## cameramike (Jan 9, 2008)

the idea is good, but i feel there are TOO many points where something could go wrong, for example a miscommunication between the photographer when he takes a photo and when he uploads it, PLUS the image sizes would be large meaning you would have to have a few different packages for hosting.


----------



## FredFredrickson (Jan 9, 2008)

It'd be up to the photographer to make sure he numbers his photos right- if he doesn't, he just doesn't make a sale.

But I'm not thinking hosting based. I was thinking it'd be more service based. Pictures would have a 5 day limit, and delete themselves if nobody purchased anything with them.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 9, 2008)

well fred i say if you want to do it go for it. 

anyone else with any suggestions? She still has not contacted me with a definite yes yet, I'm thinking about calling her tomorrow if I do not hear from her seeing as this is some what last minute.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 9, 2008)

So i figured out what im doing as far as pricing for pictures. its going to be 5$ for a (4) wallets (this is because they want keychains) 5$ for 4x6, 7$ for 8x10 and 5$ shipping. 

Next thing is to wait on an email back from her (she decided she wants me and im going to be printing only proofs that night) and find out how many people (aprx) will be attending. I'm going to charge a flate rate for the night I think seeing as i'll be there around 6 hours (including one hour of setup)


----------



## cameramike (Jan 10, 2008)

do those prices sound good for the pictures?


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

When looking at what others charge in relation to each other, 8x10's are usually at least twice the price of a 4x6 and sometimes as much as four times the price.  So you should at least be charging $10 for the 8x10, and you could probably get by with $15 pretty easily.  Obviously you don't have to, but this is the norm I see when looking at pricing.  (some people charge $20 for a 4x6...which I think is hilarious.  4x6 costs me 20 cents to print).


----------



## cameramike (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks nicfargo, my biggest worry is that some one will see 10$ for a print and decide not to get it? But at the same time i feel like that is cheap for a print so maybe they would?


----------



## cameramike (Jan 10, 2008)

one thing that my brother recommended was that i print the proofs on a low end photo paper (the "premium" end of things not the high gloss or anything) that way the proofs look as good as i can make them to push the guest to buy the prints. do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## cameramike (Jan 11, 2008)

so my dad just said i can NOT sign a contract with my client because i am not 18 and he said he could sign it so any problems would fall back on him.. im assuming this is correct?


----------



## cameramike (Jan 12, 2008)

alright so she notified me, i'm going to be setup in the room next to the main room, just standard formal portraits no need to go around photographing at table and dancing. Which means i'm not going to rent a second camera so i can save a lot of money. I'm still thinking about charging around 350-400$ for around 5 hours of work plus proofs printed that night. how does that sound?


----------

